# staph infection



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone know any holistic healthy ways to help with this? Are they contagious? If so, how? 

Thanks in advance,

hollym


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes they're contagious by contact transmission and fomites (sharing clothes and towels without washing between users).

Tea Tree oil. Even the allopathic literature admits it.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Olive leaf extract is also effective - take it orally and make a salve/paste of the capsule contents and apply to infected area.

Halo


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Oreganol is a powerful antisceptic essential oil that might be worthy of consideration. I've used it on wounds to Prevent infection, but never treated an infection with it. 

This link might be helpful:

http://www.oreganopro.com/oreganofaq.asp


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks so much, ya'll, I now have enough info to concoct a powerful salve, bless you and thank you again! 

hollym


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

there is a salve on the market that has been around for many years and is really good stuff. porter's liniment salve is awesome stuff! you can do a search for it online and download an order form. i have had mine for several years and it keeps really well. it is good for many ailments like sunburn, burns, cuts, burns, cracked skin etc.

contents...chlorobutanol, cresylic acid, zinc oxide, oil of cloves, camphor, ammonia,oil of cajeput (tea tree), oil of sassafras, myrrh: in a base of petrolatum, lanolin and beeswax.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Sounds like good stuff. We have an economy sized jar of Desitin that I bought years and YEARS ago that we still use on irritations and burns, etc.! 

I found some recipes on Cooking and Crafts, want to concoct a salve with lemon balm, calendula, clove oil, tea tree oil, and lavender oil. These should help and I have them on hand right now. When I have more time and money I will branch out. I was wondering if you could melt things for creams in the microwave, found out that you can gently heat the oils and then add the beeswax to the hot mix! DOH! Well, that's why I need ya'll to point out the obvious to me when I'm tired and busy, lol.

Tell you what, my Nana used to make this killer salve, don't have any idea what was in it, wish I had asked her oh so many things while I still had her around. 

hollym


----------



## Earthbound (Feb 3, 2003)

Local honey works wonders.
Google honey for infections, you'll be amazed at what it can be used for. I have used it for all types of infections both internal and external.
corry


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Hollym, could you please point me in the direction of those salve recipes? I would like to make some and can't seem to find the link..
Thanks, 
Joanie


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

JG, I tried to find the links again and couldn't! One was in a post by Gailann Schrader, I remember that. Muller's Lane Farm has an entire website with some very good information on it. 

Here's the recipes I copied, hope that isn't against the rules here. I'm going to experiment with them a bit this weekend, I am having trouble finding lemon balm though. 



1 inch of lanolin (it comes in a tube and is quite stiff)

Melt in microwave in a small dish.

Stir in about an ounce (liquid measure) of glycerin. Mix well.

Add about 1 oz (by weight) of Acid Mantle Cream and stir very well.

This makes a thick cream. If you want a lotion, add distilled water until it's as thin as you want it. 

The glycerin draws moisture from the air and binds with it. The lanolin helps hold the moisture on your skin and prevents loss of moisture that is already there. The Acid Mantle Cream normalizes the ph on your skin.

I don't actually measure any of the ingredients, but it always turns out fine. This is a non-greasy lotion and absorbs very quickly.

LAVENDER MOISTURISER:
Simmer 1 cup elder flowers and 1 cup chamomile flowers for 10 minutes. Cool. Add 20 drops lavender oil and 1 teaspoon almond oil. Store in a jar and smooth over the face at night. Thicken if liked with a little beeswax, added while the mixture is hot.

You can make the lotion as thick or as thin as you like - you just need to experiment with the amount of beeswax you use - start with a couple of teaspoons. While the mixture is still hot, beat it (I use a wire whisk) to whatever consistency you want. It will harden a little on cooling, so the amount of beating is experimental, too. 

You can use different herbs. Rose is always nice and soothing and moisturising. 

Leave herbs to steep in distilled water overnight. Next morning apply the liquid to the skin, then rinse off with fresh water. (again, thicken with beeswax if desired.)

For cleansing: Lovage, Lemon Verbena, Borage, Citrus peel (lemon, grapefruit, orange in combination
To remove blackheads: Yarrow (may irritate some skins)
For sensitive skins: Chamomile
To close pores: Orange blossom

Here's a cream:

Melt 2 teaspoons beeswax, lanolin and 4 teaspoons almond oil over very gentle heat. Remove from heat Stir a pinch of borax into 2 teaspoons boiling water and add it to the lanolin mixture. Add 1 teaspoon wheatgerm oil and 2 drops lavender oil and beat well. Kept in a cool, dark place it should last for years.


Easy Salve
Here is another easy salve recipe. Lemon Balm contains Eugenol which
eases pain and calendula is great for all types of skin conditions, very
soothing.
Most of you will remember that I don't always weigh my ingredients, so
these are approximate.
2 cups olive oil or sunflower oil (olive lasts longer)
3/4 cup lemon balm and calendula. Just throw handfulls in the measuring
container until you get 3/4. Try to use equal amounts of each.
Mix together and place in top of double boiler. Simmer over low heat for
2 hours. Remember to replace the water in bottom pot if it gets low.
Strain out herbs. In seperate pan or bowl if using microwave, melt 2
tsp. beeswax and 1 tsp. cocoa butter or lanolin. Add to the infused oil
and stir until cool. If you wanted to make this antibacterial, you would
add a few drops of tea tree or thyme eo when it cools. Put into jars and
label!!!!! Add the date.....
You might think you'll remember what you made, but you won't....lol
Melody's Herbal Infusion Directions
Place your dried plant material in the top of a double boiler and cover with
just enough olive oil (or oil of your choice) to cover. Bring the temperature
up to 120-150 deg. F. and keep it there for 4 hours. Strain through
cheesecloth, squeezing all the oil out of the plant material. Pour this
infused oil over another batch of dried material and repeat the process. Store
in the refrigerator.
Tips:
1. Use only dried plant material. Fresh contains water which will breed
bacteria in your salves.
2. Use latex or other type of rubber glove when you squeeze the plant material
to keep from contaminating the oil with bacteria from your hands.
3. Make only what you can use in a week.
4. Don't make the fire too hot, as it will cause the temp to rise too
drastically. Remove from heat when the infused material reaches 120 deg. F.
The temp will continue to rise. When it starts dropping close to the 120 mark
again, zap it for a minute with the heat.
5. Keep in mind that once oil starts to heat, the temp goes up drastically.
You don't want to burn the plant material.
6. Do not cover the pot. You don't want condensation to build up and drop
back into the oils.
I've had better luck with this method than with the cold infusion on a
windowsill, which always seemed to develop condensation inside the jar which in
turn resulted in bacteria and mold growing in the final oil.


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

Have you used a crock pot on low to make your infused oil? Don't have to worry about the pan going dry. 
I use a triple infused oil when making a vegetarian soap for my daughter. She finds the mild fragrance nice.

Julie

More questions than answers


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I just read this today and remembered this thread. This guy claims he cured his own staf infection in a matter of days with fresh, crushed garlic cloves:

http://www.gourmetgarlicgardens.com/health.htm#anchordisaster

Says it burns quit a bit for a minute or two but it knocked it out. Seems like it _would_ burn a little bit.


----------

